# Dry skin help please :)



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying Sandy some Sunshine Factor but I wanted to get the HHC opinion before I went and picked some up!

So, early January was the 3rd and last of Sandslash's Revolution treatments for mites. Since then, I've been keeping a very careful eye on his skin. On his back he's really really dry and flaky. His bum seems totally fine though. Like his bum skin under his quills isn't flaky in the slightest. He's also losing quite a few quills but he always kind of has. 

I'm pretty sure it's not mites because he doesn't have any crusties like he did the last time he had mites. Just the big translucent white skin flakes. 

He also has quite a few (like 10-15) new quills coming in (that I can see, so there's probably more since he struggles so freakin much when I try to see). I'm assuming that his skin is just irritated because the quills he lost from the mites are coming back in? Does that make sense?

Anyway, does this sound like something Sunshine Factor will help with? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I personally have never used sunshine factor, but I have heard really good things about it. The only downfall being that it takes awhile to get into the system to work. I suggest Pming Susanproenca about it because she used sunshine factor on piggy pete (Yes I have to add piggy before I say pete  EVERY TIME) Hehehehe


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

hmn... I am not an expert, but maybe you can try bathing your hedgehog with olive oil. After lathering your hedgie and rinsing it with warm water, what I do is I prepare a separate basin with warm water and a capfull of olive oil... I give my hedgie a sponge bath using the olive oil solution for at least 30 seconds (make sure that solution reaches the dry skin)... dry up and cuddle! ^^ 

Some people are also using oatmeal solution. They are soaking the oats in water for a couple of minutes... If you see that the water is turning milkish white in color, filter the oats, and give your hedgie a good bath using this! ^^


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, PIGGY Pete loves her Sunshine Factor. 

When we got her las December her skin was disgusting... It sounds harsh but that's just how I can get you to have an idea of how it was. Really flaky and dry. Poor piggy. 

Our vet recommended it and after 10 days maybe we started seeing results and today her skin is awesome, better than mine. :? I also use it with Col. Mustard and her skin looks great too.  

Lots of people give them flaxseed oil with their food a few times a week and that helps too. I couldn't use flaxseed because I makes Mustard fart A LOT. :shock: 

If you decide to use a rinse, flaxseed oil is recommended over olive oil. Reason is that flaxseed rinses easily and won't clog skin pores. An oatmeal bath would be nice to soothe his skin now that new quills are growing, but it won't mosturize the skin. 

Sunshine Factor (or palm oil) is very rich in omega-3 oils... Much more than flaxseed. So according to my vet it's very beneficial for their whole body (just like omega-3s are beneficial for us humans too.). I'm still doing some research on that though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Galvon said:


> On his back he's really really dry and flaky. His bum seems totally fine though. Like his bum skin under his quills isn't flaky in the slightest. He's also losing quite a few quills but he always kind of has.


You are describing Snarf's issue exactly! I have used SF for almost a month and his skin is much, much better - no flakes (he used to make a cloud every time he gave himself a good shake) and his quill loss has dramatically improved.

I use .05cc once every two days...my vet made me promise to put it on his wet food to ensure he got it all (he might happen to not eat that one piece of kibble that had the SF).

I also removed two great catfoods cuz of their salmon oil (Acana Grasslands & Nutrience Duck, Fish & Brown Rice). This seems to have helped with the quill loss...tho it's hard to determine what is helping when now...new diet; dropped kibble, added SF....


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Like MissC, I put the SF on wet food too. Four times a week my girls get 1 teaspoon of Welness Healthy Indulgence, 1/2 teaspoon veggie or fruit baby food and their doses of SF and BeneBac. Yum!


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help guys! That sounds perfect I'll get some right away. Now to find a wet food Sandy likes so I can get the SF into him :roll: 

I'm glad it sounds similar to what Snarf had. I'm wondering if it's only dry on his back because that's where the revolution went and it's irritating his skin. 

But I'll keep you all posted on how the SF works!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a further note to muddy the waters: when Snarf went to the vet, I told her Snarf had a Rev treatment round (once every three weeks for 3 treatments), so was pretty sure he didn't have mites. She re-tested anyway and said that because hedgies' outermost skin is so thick and muscle-y that sometimes Rev doesn't work as well as they would like as it's not absorbed enough. And she also said...just in conversation, that sometimes you don't get any 'crustys' or other signs of mites then surprise! you find out your hedgie has mites. :roll: 

Just a thought...sorry...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, SF is great stuff. Pliny started taking it in November and it has done wonders for his skin. He doesn't leave flakes all over me (and everything else) anymore and isn't nearly as itchy.
I used to feed it on his food, but was never sure if he was getting it. He is totally laid back about syringe feeding, so I just give him 0.05ccs every two days.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Where can you buy SF?


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

MissC said:


> Just a further note to muddy the waters: when Snarf went to the vet, I told her Snarf had a Rev treatment round (once every three weeks for 3 treatments), so was pretty sure he didn't have mites. She re-tested anyway and said that because hedgies' outermost skin is so thick and muscle-y that sometimes Rev doesn't work as well as they would like as it's not absorbed enough. And she also said...just in conversation, that sometimes you don't get any 'crustys' or other signs of mites then surprise! you find out your hedgie has mites. :roll:
> 
> Just a thought...sorry...


hahaha no worries! I appreciate the thought! But when he had mites he was really flaky all over the place. But now its everywhere but his bum. Like from his hind legs back. Why would the mites not go on his bum quills? I mean, he IS pretty smelly but it seems odd that they'd only be in one area. :lol: And for about a month after his last treatment his skin showed a TON of improvement and I assumed that it was because the revolution had worked. Even though it's flaky now it's nowhere near what it was when he for sure had mites.It doesn't come off on my hands or anything. I have some revolution left over that doesn't expire till august so I'll give him a little treatment just in case 

And would he have quills coming in if he had mites?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Galvon said:


> And would he have quills coming in if he had mites?


I'm not sure...I have had dry skin issues with Snarf and LOTS of quill loss - mostly mid-upper back...he's getting better but not sure why: added 'wet' food; ix-nayed two kibble; started SF...so not sure... :?


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

MissC said:


> Galvon said:
> 
> 
> > And would he have quills coming in if he had mites?
> ...


Well that sounds exactly like what Sandyboots has. I'll implement several fixes and see what happens :lol: I wish I could round out his diet better w some fruits and veggies but he HATES everrrrrything. He's such a little jerk, refuses to eat anything. He doesn't mind spinach sometimes, but other than that he hates everything including mealies. Even if I offer it a bunch of times. The best is the look on his face when I put something in front of him :lol: just biggest scowl ever.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Lots of people give them flaxseed oil with their food a few times a week and that helps too. I couldn't use flaxseed because I makes Mustard fart A LOT. :shock:


As I was getting Zoey's food ready tonight, I added a bit of flaxseed oil. Hedgie Daddy was in the kitchen, so I told him about SF. And that flaxseed oil gives Mustard the farts. I thought it was funny...
Anyway, he said, "So, it must be pretty toxic over there with all the "Mustard Gas"". :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

PJM said:


> Anyway, he said, "So, it must be pretty toxic over there with all the "Mustard Gas"". :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

MUSTARD GAS FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF HAHAHAHAHAHHHAA
Omg I laughed so hard when I read that.
Have you seen Jeff Dunham? 
"Sudams mustard gas is nothing compared to a walter fart"


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> "So, it must be pretty toxic over there with all the "Mustard Gas"". :lol:


It sure was! Seriously, my boyfriend and I had to leave the room every time she passed Mustard gas, and we have an old dog that has been having some gastrointestinal distress so it's not that we're sissies :lol: It was just really bad! :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Read the comments to Hedgie Daddy & this was his reply...
Sung to the tune of Smelly Cat by Phoebe from Friends...
"Smelly hedge. Smmmeeelly hedge. What are they feeding you?
Smelly hedge. Smmmellly hedge. It's not yooourrr fauulllt!"


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> Read the comments to Hedgie Daddy & this was his reply...
> Sung to the tune of Smelly Cat by Phoebe from Friends...
> "Smelly hedge. Smmmeeelly hedge. What are they feeding you?
> Smelly hedge. Smmmellly hedge. It's not yooourrr fauulllt!"


That made my night! :lol: :lol: I can retire now!


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Read the comments to Hedgie Daddy & this was his reply...
> Sung to the tune of Smelly Cat by Phoebe from Friends...
> "Smelly hedge. Smmmeeelly hedge. What are they feeding you?
> Smelly hedge. Smmmellly hedge. It's not yooourrr fauulllt!"


Oh!! My laptop is now covered in lemonade! hahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

